# Newbie here. Hi from Baltimore, MD



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## giddyupgo (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome, have fun and enjoy yourself here!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome!! Enjoy; have fun posting!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello neighbor!

I live near Ocean CIty, MD


----------

